# Building Drag Race Cars?



## Admin (Apr 4, 2016)

Wondering if any of you have ever been around or have done building Drag Race cars?

I ask as I grew up around my Dad building cars.  First was a C modified sports out of an old 1934 (I believe it was the correct year).   He started in Fort Walton Beach Fl and later in Huntsville AL.    I remember the car parts on the car port and then the A frame swing set with a pulley set up where he would pull an engine to build.   If I remember correctly he used a Chevy engine where he would get new boring and valves and such.

The last car he built was from the ground up, and was an A Modified Sports.  It was mostly in a roadster configuration, but had  an older car hood for the back of it, and a Pink Pig was painted there, as he called the car "Pink Pig".   That car would get money for just showing up at the Huntsville area Drag strip.  1/4 mile.   And a lot of red dirt.

Did you grow up around Drag racing, or have you done it?   I'd love to hear your stories.  

Angie


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 4, 2016)

Didn't get into strip racing, use to do a lil street racing. When I was young and dumb I use to do some 1/4 mile on the water with an outboard drag boat. 100 on the water feels like 300 on asphalt.


----------



## havasu (Apr 4, 2016)

As soon as I get a raise moderating, I want to buy a few race cars. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 4, 2016)

havasu said:


> As soon as I get a raise moderating, I want to buy a few race cars. I'm not holding my breath though.



You haven't got yours, shucks, mine come every year. &#128521;


----------



## Admin (Apr 5, 2016)

havasu said:


> As soon as I get a raise moderating, I want to buy a few race cars. I'm not holding my breath though.



Will send a message asking where you are on the list.  

In the meantime, if you know of a junk yard you could start accumulating tires and springs to start building the frame for one race car!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 5, 2016)

Back in the late 70s, I drove a Falcon on the strip a few times. My "stock" 6 cyl would beat stock Chevy V8s.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 5, 2016)

Did a little round-track racing on a 1/4 mile dirt too.


----------



## havasu (Apr 5, 2016)

Admin said:


> Will send a message asking where you are on the list.
> 
> In the meantime, if you know of a junk yard you could start accumulating tires and springs to start building the frame for one race car!



I had to do this exact thing when I was rebuilding Keith's personal jet. Have you ever replaced the milk carton with a real pilot seat?


----------



## Admin (Apr 5, 2016)

Man, rebuilding Keith's personal jet.    I've not put a real chair where the milk carton was.   You are some mechanic!

Rusty, Dad use to take us to the circle track some also, and we'd go down to the pit area.  I remember the gummy feeling of the asphalt after the races were done.
I liked to see the demolition races.    As an adult, those races remind me of what would be neat to do to some drivers during a "rush" hour.

Angie


----------



## Rusty (Apr 6, 2016)

Admin said:


> Man, rebuilding Keith's personal jet.    I've not put a real chair where the milk carton was.   You are some mechanic!
> 
> Rusty, Dad use to take us to the circle track some also, and we'd go down to the pit area.  I remember the gummy feeling of the asphalt after the races were done.
> I liked to see the demolition races.    As an adult, those races remind me of what would be neat to do to some drivers during a "rush" hour.
> ...



We circle-raced on dirt. 
Wonder if the drag racers still cheat? We would bore out the cylinders and mill the heads. They looked completely stock from the outside.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't know if they do, Rusty.    What's fun is I live about 2 miles or less from that drag strip that Dad used to get paid just to appear and go down for crowd excitement.   On the warmer weather Thursday, Friday, Saturday evening and Sunday evenings I can hear the vroom - vroom.    And some nights the roar of the jet powered long drag racers.   Going down to the main intersection you can see the very large pickup trucks hauling the car carriers.

Speaking of car carriers.   Dad bought an old Pontiac ambulance that had been painted black as it was suppose to end up being a funeral casket carrier in it's afterlife.   This was the model that looked like an oversized station wagon.
Before he cut the back off to put rails on to make it where "The Pig" could be carried, he let us kids play in it.   The best fun was when he would go get gas and let us come along in the back.   My brother and cousins and I would lie down, and when coming to a stop light we'd all sit up quickly and startle the other drivers.  That back made a neat play house with all the cubby holes for the medical supplies was good to put stuff.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 25, 2016)

Rusty said:


> We circle-raced on dirt.
> Wonder if the drag racers still cheat? We would bore out the cylinders and mill the heads. They looked completely stock from the outside.



Its called a " competitive edge ".  There was a class called visual stock.  From the manufacturer outside , ....  secrets with held on the internals inside.  
I think Chevrolet V-8s are the most raced, custom, admired, popular, ease of finding parts for, aftermarket supported street engines on the planet.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 1, 2016)

started with running 69 el camino, 350, \modded  the heck out of it,  went from 14's to  12.60,
then the 57 chevy,  4+ motors  and 11.60.
 then stepped up to  Pro gas nova, 469 BBC, T400, tube frame, 9.90 car,
could run 9.50s on good track.
then  got into the turbo buick V6 stuff,'
after a kazillion $ and running 9.02, (wanting a 8.99) said  thats it.

now  run 11.50  with a reliable  turbo V6, and no need for 40 hrs a week maint.

plans are to  run the skyhawk (wifes car) it should run 11.50, and get almost 30mpg! hiway.   no big cams, noisy exhaust, etc.
 just turn up the boost, and add alky!
we  attend Las Vegas fri night  "midnight madness" and have alot of fun.


----------



## Admin (Jun 1, 2016)

So, you're racing now.  That's neat.     And can you show a photo of your '57 in the avatar so I can get a better view of it?   When I was a kid we had a 57 and a 56 in the Bel Air blue.   At that time those were the family cars.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 1, 2016)

we  are getting back into it slowly, as health and $  permit, 
we ran the Black turbo Buick,, but now  prepping the little white skyhawk for battle.

I've had the 57 for  over 30 yrs,  from stocker to race car, to street rod, and  lately to garage  ornament, LOL
I started installing a/c and all new wiring, mostly completed, but now am getting it ready for all new interior,, ( wow, prices  for interior sure have risen!)

last year was  heck for me ,health wise, two major surgeries, and close to 100 dr appts,  and that destroyed the  $$ too ! 
funny how it takes some Dr's  years to discover what it wrong  with you, 

but.....  I feel so much better, and actually  enjoy  getting in the garage and working,   

heres the lastest pic of the 57, ( garage dust collector) and one I shot  couple yrs back 

View attachment 57 chevy 2010.jpg


View attachment DSC06083 rs.jpg


----------



## Admin (Jun 1, 2016)

Very nice.    I remember being able to put up a hood on an older car and see the ground because you had the basics and not all the rest of the items that fill the under hood space these days.

That is a fine '57 you are redoing.   And what a nice work place that garage is.   And tool person would love working there.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 2, 2016)

The Skyhawk has to be a fun car to drive especially with the GN components.  Don't know the production figures but I don't believe they caught on style wise.  At least never saw many in my area.  Someone spent a lot of cash updating the car by the photos.  With a lighter body it should surprise a lot of stop light specialists seeing your tail lamps.  The Buicks always had the extra touch of class.  Unfortunately till  the Gran Sport version of the Skylark came along few took them seriously as a performance car.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 2, 2016)

Still piecing together an old California Corvette drag car.  Every non essential speed part was removed so I'm hunting down era correct parts.  Driven only four years ( 66-70 ) the wheelie bar mounts are still on the frame.  Didn't have the heart to remove them. Someone probably side stepped the clutch a few times as the under dash mount was twisted making the brake light switch inoperable.  No frame or body damage noted from crashes which is a good thing.  Extra holes for a three point seat belt system and a hole in the rear valance. I have no idea for what purpose. No exhaust system, original wheels, exterior trim, bumpers, door panels when i got it.  Rear wiring was spliced, cut, and other wise unserviceable.  Forty two thousand hard miles. Four plus decades of rest it will hit the streets again.


----------

